# Dateigrösse ermitteln



## Immi (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi

ich sollte die Dateigrösse einer .txt Datei ermitteln, weiss aber nicht genau mit welcher Klasse/Methode ich das machen kann. Bin einsteiger in Java, kann aber C# und C.. falls jemand noch ne gute Hilfeseite über Java im Net kennt wäre ich auch dankbar dafür..

lg und danke bereits

Immi


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Oktober 2004)

```
File file = new File("filename");
 long length = file.length();
```

length = Grösse in Bytes

Linkliste ist hier im Forum als Stickythread. Dort ist alles was dein Herz begeehrt.


----------



## Immi (19. Oktober 2004)

yeah - das ist genau das was ich suchte. Danke dir..


----------

